# Nur 20MB/S trotz USB 3.0?



## Stargazer (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich, ob meine neue externe 2,5"-Platte, eine "My Passport Ultra (2TB)" von Western Digital, so schnell arbeitet wie sie soll.

Ich habe es jetzt an mehreren USB 3.0-Ports, sogar an unterschiedlichen Computern versucht: Ich komme immer nur auf 20-24 MB/S für das Schreiben von Fotos oder selbst erstellter Videos. Das Schreiben solch großer Dateien sollte meines Wissens nach eigentlich mit einer Geschwindigkeit von ca. 100 MB/S laufen. Auch beim Lesen komme ich "nur" auf 50 MB/S.
Ich habe die Platte ganz normal an meinem PC angeschlossen und vor dem ersten Beschreiben mit einer Schnellformatierung (NTFS) gereinigt.

Sind diese Platten nun tatsächlich nur so langsam? Ist mein Exemplar vielleicht defekt oder muss ich irgendetwas anders einstellen?
Vielen Dank und mit vielen lieben Grüßen,
Christof


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2015)

Wenn du bei solchen 2,5 Zoll Platten Datenraten von gut über 50MB/s erreichen willst musst du Dateien von mindestens 1GB Größe sequentiell auf eine saubere Platte schieben - im Alltag sind solche Datenraten wenn kleinere Dateien dazwischen kommen nicht möglich, da biste mit 20MB/s bei manchen Modellen schon gut dabei.

Die Tatsache, dass bei der von dir gewählten Platte nicht mal im Datenblatt des herstellers irgendwelche Übertragungsraten genannt sind außer den theoretischen Datenraten der USB-Specs (die völlig belanglos sind) zeigt auch, dass der Hersteller nicht unbedingt zuversichtlich/stolz auf die Geschwindigkeit der Platten ist... 


Um zu sehen was die PLatte wirklich kann kannst du dir ja ein Tool wie "HDTune" (kostenlos) besorgen und mal drüberlaufen lassen. Da siehst du was maximal drin ist. 

EDIT: Wenn ich mir reviews zu der Platte suche sprechen die da von sequentiellen Datenraten von 70-112 MB/s je nach Situation... ein bissl schneller als bei dir sollte es also schon noch gehen.


----------



## Turbo1993 (9. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du bei solchen 2,5 Zoll Platten Datenraten von gut über 50MB/s erreichen willst musst du Dateien von mindestens 1GB Größe sequentiell auf eine saubere Platte schieben - im Alltag sind solche Datenraten wenn kleinere Dateien dazwischen kommen nicht möglich, da biste mit 20MB/s bei manchen Modellen schon gut dabei.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe gerade von meiner 2,5 Zoll CnMemory 1 TB externen 3,4 GB Musikdateien (ca. 700) mit 60 MB/s auf den PC und zurück kopiert. Bei großen Dateien sind es sogar 70 MB/s.

EDIT: Ich hab gerade gelesen, dass die "My Passport Ultra" AES 256 Bit verschlüsseln kann. Vielleicht ist da der Grund, warum das Kopieren so lange dauert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2015)

Mit "kleinere" meinte ich auch eher Tausende KB große Dateien (etwa wenn man nen Installationsordner schiebt), MP3s sind noch verhältnismäßig groß - wobei 60MB/s bei dir da wirklich schnell ist für ne externe 2,5''er.

Ich erreiche da 40-45 MB/s bei MP3/Bilddateien und grob 80 MB/s bei sehr großen Dateien.

Die Verschlüsselung könnte der Grund für die "Zähigkeit" sein wenn sie aktiv ist.


----------



## Stargazer (9. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> EDIT: Wenn ich mir reviews zu der Platte suche sprechen die da von  sequentiellen Datenraten von 70-112 MB/s je nach Situation... ein bissl  schneller als bei dir sollte es also schon noch gehen.



Eben das dachte ich mir auch, solche Zahlen hatte ich im Kopf.



Turbo1993 schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich hab gerade gelesen, dass die "My Passport Ultra" AES 256 Bit verschlüsseln kann. Vielleicht ist da der Grund, warum das Kopieren so lange dauert.



Das wäre vielleicht möglich, auch wenn ich nichts dergleichen eingerichtet habe und bislang auch keine Funktion oder Hinweis darauf gesehen habe. Gibt es Windows-Boardmittel, um sowas auszuschalten? Oder wie könnte ich das sonst noch überprüfen? In den Eigenschaften des Laufwerks finde ich leider keine Möglichkeit dazu.


----------



## Turbo1993 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich hab gerade noch mal ein bisschen zu der Platte gelesen. Ich glaube doch nicht, dass es an der AES-Verschlüsselung liegt. Es gibt zu viele positive Rezessionen auf Amazon und Tests, die ein hohe Übertragungsrate bescheinigen (im Bestfall bis 100 MB/s). Dabei wurde nie erwähnt, dass die Verschlüsselung deaktivert wurde (die übrigens ja auch in Hardware realisiert wurde und deshalb auch schnell genug sein sollte).

Ich vermute, dass entweder etwas beim Formatieren etwas schief gegangen ist oder dass das Gerät wirklich einen Defekt besitzt. 
Vielleicht doch noch mal vollständig mit NTFS formatieren. Vielleicht auch mal mit FAT probieren, obwohl das wahrscheinlich sinnlos sein wird.


----------



## delmed (12. Februar 2015)

sind auch die speziellen Treiber für USB 3.0 Controller installiert oder nur die von Windows ?


----------



## Stargazer (12. Februar 2015)

delmed schrieb:


> sind auch die speziellen Treiber für USB 3.0 Controller installiert oder nur die von Windows ?



Oh... 
Ich war der Ansicht, ich hätte sie nach dem letzten OS-Plätten mitinstalliert. Trotzdem erschien im Gerätemanager ein Ausrufezeichen beim USB3.0-Controller. Hab den entsprechenden Intel-Treiber von der ASrock-Homepage nochmal drüberinstalliert und das Ausrufezeichen ist weg. Ich bekomme jetzt beim Kopieren von Fotos etwa 48-49 MB/s (Schreiben). Das ist zwar noch nicht so wie gewünscht, aber schonmal die doppelte Geschwindigkeit zu vorher.

Mit der Trial von HDTune habe ich jetzt mal ein paar Test gemacht, Ergebnis siehe Anhang. Die Werte kommen jetzt ziemlich nah an die Werte ran, die man so im Internet liest, aber halt nicht ganz. Ich würde jetzt trotzdem davon ausgehen, dass mein Gerät richtig funktioniert und es "nur" an den (warum auch immer) nicht installierten USB3-Treibern lag. Oder würdet ihr es den Messergebnissen nach anders sehen?

Wie würdet ihr die "manuell" ermittelten Schreibwerte von 48 MB/s für Fotos beurteilen?


Dann hätte ich noch eine ganz andere Frage: Zusätzlich zum USB-Controllers scheint es noch mit einer anderen Hardware Probleme zu geben (siehe Screenshot aus dem Gerätemanager). Ich kann bloß nicht herausfinden, um was für ein Gerät es sich handeln soll. Die einzigen Infos bekomme ich, wenn ich das dort zu sehende Fenster öffne. Aber diese Infos sagen mir leider nichts.... 

Vielen Dank an alle für die Hilfe bislang!
Christof


----------



## XT1024 (12. Februar 2015)

Die Geschwindigkeit passt ja. Dann sind die Fotos wohl nicht groß genug. 

Das unbekannte Gerät hat scheinbar mit diesem Intel Smart Connect Zeug, welches niemand braucht und nutzt, zu tun. Einfach im BIOS/UEFI deaktivieren.


----------



## delmed (12. Februar 2015)

Ich kann dir / Euch das Driverpack Solution anbieten, das ist ein Treiber Pack mit 9 GB Größe, sehr zuverlässig findet es auch die seltensten Treiber. Evtl. ist da auch der neueste USB 3.0 Treiber dabei.
Es steht jetzt zum Download bereit in Highspeed (ist Freeware):

Premiumize.me private Download Folder

Sollte der Traffic nicht ausreichen lade ich es euch gerne noch woanders hoch.
PS: Am besten klickt ihr die Treiber an die ihr haben wollt und dann auf Installieren ganz unten, dazu lasst ihr die software erst in Ruhe scannen und dann geht ihr links auf "Einstellungen". klicken und "Expertenmodus", sonst installiert er noch andere Software, aber ihr wollt ja nur die Treiber.


----------



## Stargazer (17. Februar 2015)

Ich möchte euch noch einmal abschließend danken.
Ich habe meine kompletten Dateien am Stück auf die Platte kopiert und dabei einen Durchschnitt von 63 MB/s erhalten. Dabei waren sowohl Gigabyte-große Dateien, als auch Office-Dokumente, insgesamt also eine bunte Mischung. Die Geschwindigkeit sollte also passen.

Also: Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und LG!
Christof


----------

